# What is the difference between.....



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Calcium chloride = CaCl2 and is used to add calcium to the water.

Calcium Nitrate = Ca(NO3)2.4H2O and can be used to add both calcium and nitrate to the water.

Calcium Carbonate = CaCO3 and is used to add both calcium and bicarbonates to the water. Doesn't dissolve quickly though.

Potassium sulfate = K2SO4 and is used to dose potassium.

Potassium nitrate = KNO3 and is used to dose nitrates and potassium



All this info is available on this board and at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

Personally if you can't grasp the basic chemistry of these compounds then dosing with dry bulk nutrients may not be for you. Try reading my Guide.

Then go out on the web and find a Periodic Table of the Elements and learn the abbreviations for the basic elements.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

For most of us an understanding of the chemistry involved isn't necessary. We just learn that we need to add X amount of potassium nitrate (KNO3) plus Y amount of mono-potassium phosphate (KH2PO4) three times a week, plus Z amount of a trace element mix on the alternate days. The chemical reasons for doing this aren't really necessary to understand, and once you know how much of each to add to a tank of one size you can scale that up or down proportionately for other sizes. It isn't rocket science - the amounts don't have to be accurately measured. By changing half of the water in the tank every week or so we prevent a really big surplus of anything from building up.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

OK!
I was reading that thread "My Favorite Rex Grigg Quote. LOL" and I saw this...
"Always Keep In Mind That There Are Some People Who Are Not Mentally Capable Of Dosing Dry Ferts Directly Into Their Tank And You May Be One Of Them."

I lost hope...

Then later in that thread I saw this....
"Dosing dry ferts into a tank is no harder than baking a cake from scratch. Read the recipe and follow the directions."

Then I thought to myself, why am I making this harder then it has to be, I already have a list of what my readings or values should be, I am intelligent enough to dose the right amount for what I need...Like Hoppy had said this isnt rocket science. I do understand.

Then my typical thinking kicked back in again....back to the what the hell is all this stuff I am dumping in my tank...thought. I am still having a hard time with this.

Reality of it seems to be, by Rex' reply that there is no easy way to learn what I desire to learn. I think I will buy "chemistry for dummies" book, those books usualy arent too technical.

Hoppy, I hear what your saying. I hear what Rex is saying. What it really boils down to is my uneasiness over adding things in fear of hurting or killing my fish. I am not knowledgeable enough to know better and dry ferts just scare me right now. I feel a little bit better using liquid ferts, which is hairbrained because its the same stuff or worse sometimes. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

When I first got my dry ferts from Greg Watson I felt pretty reluctant to dump all of that stuff in my tank too. But, when I read my water companies report on what is in my tap water, I decided I wasn't adding much after all. Many of the ferts are already in the water, but not quite enough and what's there is used up by the plants. We just replace what the plants use, and in concentrations not much greater than what the water company says is ok for us to drink. Now if I can drink it, my fish and plants can sure take a bath in it!


----------

